# Ist der Papst noch haltbar?



## Shinar (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

In letzter Zeit hat der Papst bei vielen, auch bei gläubigen, für Aufsehen gesorgt.

Sei dies nun die Diskriminierung von Frauen oder Homosexuellen, die Verleumdung der AIDS-Problematik.
Ist der Papst noch haltbar? 

Bitte diskutiert sachlich und fair, damit jeder seine eigene Meinung sagen kann.


----------



## Syane (17. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> ... oder die angehende Heiligsprechung des Papstes, der sich nicht gegen den Holocaust aufgelehnt hat.




Von Welchem der vielen Päpster sprechen wir dann :?

Meinst nen kardinal.


Also haltbar ..pff die Leute die absolut gläubig sind ... bleiben ihm weiterhin verfallen.


----------



## Shinar (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Zur Sicherheit habe ich meinen Beitrag editiert. Mein Lehrer hat uns die erzählt, ich glaube es war Pius der XY, ich werde auf jeden Fall nachsehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Mai 2009)

> Ich halte von Päpsten allgemein nichts


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Der Papst ist wohl der größte Spacken auf dem Planeten


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Der Papst ist wohl der größte Spacken auf dem Planeten



/sign

Die Umfrage sieht bis dato recht eindeutig aus. ^^


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Jemand der gegen Verhütung und Abtreibung ist, ist nicht mein Freund.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Mai 2009)

Könnte man ruhig komplett abschaffen das Amt.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Mai 2009)

Sagt wohl alles: "Ich halte von Päpsten allgemein nichts  [ 13 ]  [100.00%]"


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Buffed ist eine sehr religiöse Platform.
Es ist bewiesen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Es ist bewiesen!


warten wir, bis benji kommt *g*


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warten wir, bis benji kommt *g*



Ich glaub er ist schon da, kuck mal auf die Umfrage ;D


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr immer mit dem is des so ein strengläubiger Christ?^^


----------



## Raethor (17. Mai 2009)

Ich halte eher wenig von Menschen, die sich ein Amt solcher Macht aus Überzeugung einem imaginären übernatürlichen Wesens, für dessen Existenz es keinerlei Beweise gibt, und dazu auch nicht entscheiden können, ob es nun der Wille ihres Gottes(nehmen wir mal an es gäbe ihn) oder ihres eigenen, der durch eben dieser Macht oftmals entsteht, zu dienen oder gar zu repräsentieren.


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem is des so ein strengläubiger Christ?^^



Du kennst Benji nicht?
Benji ist die Unschuld und Frommheit in Person!

(Frommheit? Frömmigkeit?)


----------



## Valinar (17. Mai 2009)

Na 2-3 stimmen bekommt er auch auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke aber auch viele Gläubige sind nicht gerade seiner meinung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du kennst Benji nicht?
> Benji ist die Unschuld und Frommheit in Person!
> 
> (Frommheit? Frömmigkeit?)


Unschuld bin ich auch in vielerlei hinsicht.... Gelesen hab ich auchs chon von ihm... Aber Unschuld und seine Posts hatten bisher was ich sah nich die welt mit Christlichen Glauben zu tun


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit dem is des so ein strengläubiger Christ?^^


Er tut so als wäre er einer - aber er weiß manche Sachen über die Kirche nicht,und seiner Meinung nach kann man gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz einfach Christ werden o_O - also eher ein Christ nicht nicht grade extrem gläubig ist ...


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er tut so als wäre er einer - aber er weiß manche Sachen über die Kirche nicht,und seiner Meinung nach kann man gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz einfach Christ werden o_O - also eher ein Christ nicht nicht grade extrem gläubig ist ...


Also nach dem Ursprünglichen Überbringungen und einigen Kerninhalten über das Christentum und was es ist kann man das theoretisch und glaubensgemäss auch gaaaaaanz einfach


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Sei dies nun die Diskriminierung von Frauen oder Homosexuellen, die Verleumdung der AIDS-Problematik.
> Ist der Papst noch haltbar?



Guten Morgen.
1. Ist das die Haltung der Päpste seit Jahrzenten
2. Wählen wir ihn doch einfach ab! - Halt, nein. Das geht ja gar nicht. Sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (17. Mai 2009)

der alte stirbt doch eh bald wieder...


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> der alte stirbt doch eh bald wieder...



Dann wird ein Neuer gewählt und das Spiel geht von Vorne los


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid männlich? katholischer Christ? Gläubig?

Dann seid ihr für den Job des Papstes qualifiziert!

Lasst euch einfach wählen und macht alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ihr seid männlich? katholischer Christ? Gläubig?
> 
> Dann seid ihr für den Job des Papstes qualifiziert!
> 
> ...



Wir sind aber keine Kardinäle..


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wir sind aber keine Kardinäle..



nach Kirchenrecht braucht man kein Kardinal zu sein


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nach Kirchenrecht braucht man kein Kardinal zu sein



Ich hab was Anderes gelernt, aber ist mir im Endeffekt egal..


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> In letzter Zeit hat der Papst bei vielen, auch bei gläubigen, für Aufsehen gesorgt.
> 
> ...



Die genannten Themen waren schon immer Kontroverse rund um jeden Papst. Jeder Papst hat das Kondom zum Beispiel.
Schon Gloria von Thurn und Taxis (So Erz-konservativ, dass selbst die CSU bleich wird) ,meinte ja schon,dass Sex nur fürs Kinderzeugen da ist.
Und auf die AIDS Problematik antwortet sie doch damals: "Afrika hat Probleme nicht wegen fehlender Verhütung. Da sterben die Leute an AIDS, weil sie zu viel schnackseln. Der Schwarze schnackselt gerne."

Wunderbar! Herr Lübke: "Meine Damen und Herren, liebe Neger" fällt mir dazu immer ein! 

Der Papst ist soweit haltbar,dass die Kirche wohl immer auf dieses Amt setzen wird.  Lediglich die Problematik wieviel Bedeutung der einzelne dem Papst zuspricht (vorallem die öffentlichkeit) ist nurnoch von Bedeutung.
In 20 Jahren vlt. wird kaum mehr eine Tageszeitung darüber berichten,was Väter im Vatikan so verkündet.

Der Rummel entsteht ja nur darum,weil man ihm noch soviel Meinungsbildende Bedeutung zumisst.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab was Anderes gelernt, aber ist mir im Endeffekt egal..




Zitat:

"Zum Papst kann nach dem Kirchenrecht jeder gläubige männliche Katholik gewählt werden. Dabei erhält der Erwählte volle und höchste Gewalt in der Kirche durch die Annahme der rechtmäßig erfolgten Wahl zusammen mit der Bischofsweihe (CIC, Can. 332, § 1). Wenn der Gewählte noch nicht Bischof ist, ist er sofort zum Bischof zu weihen."


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Zum Papst kann nach dem Kirchenrecht jeder gläubige männliche Katholik gewählt werden. Dabei erhält der Erwählte volle und höchste Gewalt in der Kirche durch die Annahme der rechtmäßig erfolgten Wahl zusammen mit der Bischofsweihe (CIC, Can. 332, § 1). Wenn der Gewählte noch nicht Bischof ist, ist er sofort zum Bischof zu weihen."



sehr schon von wiki runterkopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> sehr schon von wiki runterkopiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was ist daran verkehrt? 
Solange es stimmt , kann es dir recht gleichgültig sein ,woher das Zitat kommt.

_Steine sind Steine _ - And One.


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Zum Papst kann nach dem Kirchenrecht jeder *gläubige* männliche *Katholik* gewählt werden. Dabei erhält der Erwählte volle und höchste Gewalt in der Kirche durch die Annahme der rechtmäßig erfolgten Wahl zusammen mit der Bischofsweihe (CIC, Can. 332, § 1). Wenn der Gewählte noch nicht Bischof ist, ist er sofort zum Bischof zu weihen."



Ich fall schon mal aus dem Schema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Und was ist daran verkehrt?
> Solange es stimmt , kann es dir recht gleichgültig sein ,woher das Zitat kommt.
> 
> _Steine sind Steine _ - And One.



weil man IMMER die Quellen angibt...sonst verletzt du das Copyright. Kann in dem einen oder anderen Fall sehr teuer werden.



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich fall schon mal aus dem Schema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür könnte ich...Katholik, getauft und gefirmt...mit 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung als Messdiener.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

halte nichts von ihm
bin orthodox und nicht katholisch


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> weil man IMMER die Quellen angibt...sonst verletzt du das Copyright. Kann in dem einen oder anderen Fall sehr teuer werden.



In dem falle wird sich sicherlich keiner einen Aufstand machen. In der Regel bin ich auch nicht Verlegen ,entweder gleich die passende Seite dazu zu linken,oder die Quelle anzugeben.

desweiteren ist es eine weitere Problematik ,wem nun das Copyright gehört- Wikipedia oder der Urheber des Textes,dessen Geistiges Eigentum es ist.
Doch das würde juristisch nun ein etwas weiterer Exkurs werden.


----------



## Qonix (17. Mai 2009)

Also Papst ist mit Abstand der schlimmste Job der Welt, da musst du arbeiten bis du tot bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

natoll... da ist man mal nicht in einem Thread, das über religion redet, und ich wird wieder als Idiot abgestempelt...

Für die Förmlich: Ich bin frei-Evangelischer Christ und stimme nicht gerade mit allem überein,w as der Papst so macht. Aufgrund meines Alters und weil ich mich dafür nicht sonderlich interessier, weiss ich ziemlich wenig über den Papst und nehme mir nicht das Recht, ihn zu Vorurteilen, da ich ihn gar nicht kenne und wenige Infos über ihn habe.

Für die nicht so Förmlichen: Jesus roxx! Nächsten Freitag steigt ne Party in der Kirche! BUllriding, Trampulin, Live Band und Kino! Nähere Infos hier! 
http://www.icf.ch/news-events/youthunited.html

Manchmal seid ihr ja richtige Spiesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gott liebt mich, egal ob ich jezz ein ganz frommer Christ bin oder nicht.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (17. Mai 2009)

zum Papst fällt mir zurzeit immerwieder die eine Zeile aus dem Skatch eines mir unbekannten Komikers ein in dem er sagte (und in dem ein Bild vom Papst gezeigt wurde)

``... das ist also Gottes Vertreter auf Erden....... da weiss Gott gar nichts von...``


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott liebt mich, egal ob ich jezz ein ganz frommer Christ bin oder nicht.


Mich aaaaauuuuch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mich aaaaauuuuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Öh, jo klar. ^^ Er liebt jeden Menschen auf der Welt und seine Liebe is unerschöpflich.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Öh, jo klar. ^^ Er liebt jeden Menschen auf der Welt und seine Liebe is unerschöpflich.


Der christliche Glaube steht und fällt damit das ich mir von seinem Gott her sagen lasse, was ich mir selbst nicht sagen kann, was ich so schwer nur zu glauben wage und wonach ich mich doch so sehhr sehne. Das ich nähmlich mit allem was ich faktisch bin, anerkannt und gutgeheißen bin und bleibe.....  hach wie schön sftz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Mai 2009)

Sollte man sich nicht sorgen machen, wenn ein alter weißbärtiger Spanner (Gott sieht alles, nicht wahr?) einen liebt? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sollte man sich nicht sorgen machen, wenn ein alter weißbärtiger Spanner (Gott sieht alles, nicht wahr?) einen liebt? ^^


Wo der Kern meines allzu menschlichen  Daseins in das Energiefeld dieser Botschaft gerät und gesprengt wird, da gerät alles in einen neuen Strahlbereich (Strahlen nicht länger des Todes, sonder der Auf - Erweckung!


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sollte man sich nicht sorgen machen, wenn ein alter weißbärtiger Spanner (Gott sieht alles, nicht wahr?) einen liebt? ^^





> [...]
> Im neutestamentlichen Griechisch bedeutet Agape ohne Ausnahme Gottes reine und göttliche Liebe. Agape ist also eine bedingungslose, einseitige, befreiende, auf andere zentrierte Liebe.
> 
> Die weitere Bedeutung: Agape bedeutet nicht direkt jene Art der Liebe, die im deutschen Sprachgebrauch üblicherweise mit dem Begriff „Liebe“ verbunden wird, sondern vielmehr eine spirituelle und „metaphysische“ Verbindung zwischen Menschen. Bei Agape handelt es sich nicht um (exklusive) partnerschaftliche Liebe, sondern um eine (inklusive) gemeinschaftliche Liebe. Diese Liebe kann auch die brüderliche Zurechtweisung beinhalten, zu der die Gläubigen nach römisch-katholischen Verständnis verpflichtet sind.
> ...




Auszug Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agape


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

Benji fang nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion über das Thema an, du hast schon so viele geführt und IMMER verloren -.-

Topic:
Papst? Töten? Ja!
Kirche? Auslöschen? Ja!
Menschheit? Vernichten? Ja! :O


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Öh, jo klar. ^^ Er liebt jeden Menschen auf der Welt und seine Liebe is unerschöpflich.


Selten so einen sch*** gelesen o_O
Gott existiert nicht,ergo kann er auch keinen Menschen lieben.


----------



## Klunker (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selten so einen sch*** gelesen o_O
> Gott existiert nicht,ergo kann er auch keinen Menschen lieben.



deine aussage ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie du es behauptest, beweise mir, das  Gott nciht existiert. Die Menscheit ist nicht in der Lage die Existenz eines Wesen zu bestätigen, genau so wenig kann man sagen, dass man selbst existiert, auch wenn man davon ausgeht, du bestitzt keine beweise, haste in philo in klasse 11 oder so bestimt auch gehabt, wenn du philo hattest. 
Die Frage ob der Papst haltbar ist eben für die einen mit ja zu beantworten, diese sind die die voll-religiös sind, und die mit nein, dies sind die, welche a) nicht an gott glaube oder b) glauben jedoch auf den menschlichen verstand hoffen.
In diesem Falle ist er natürlich nicht haltbar, da allr diese verbote im grunde schwachsinnig sind.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnostizismus wens interessiert.


----------



## dalai (17. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ihr seid männlich? katholischer Christ? Gläubig?



Du bist noch das "älter als 75 Jahre" vergessen, denn wenn die zu jung sind bleiben sie viel zu lange im Amt.


Wer hat eigentlich am meisten Macht in Italien? Der Papst steht vielleicht an dritter Stelle, nach der Mafia und Silvio Belusconi, wobei die geschäfte der mafia nahtlos in die von berlusconi einfliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Ich halte vom Papst nicht sehr viel, liegt auch daran das ich kein Christ bin.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

der papst ist wie die königsfamilie in england: ein symbolfigur die nutzlos ist und sich mit dem geld der gläubigen nen schönes leben macht.
so jemanden brauch kein mensch, nicht mal die kirche


----------



## Gradius@PTR (17. Mai 2009)

Der aktuelle Papst ist unhaltbar - Aber es gab auch Päpste in der Geschichte die gutes getan haben, auch wenn die Zahl nicht grad hoch ist...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Benji fang nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion über das Thema an, du hast schon so viele geführt und IMMER verloren -.-
> 
> Topic:
> Papst? Töten? Ja!
> ...



ööh, die Diskussion über Gott und die Welt ist kein Spiel, bei dem man "verliert" oder "gewinnt" O.o

Ich selbst halte nicht wirklich viel vom Papst. Er ist ein Christ, ja. Mehr nicht. Er ist genauso ein Mensch wie du und ich.

Und ja, ich bin schlecht im beschreiben meiner Aussagen. Ich hoffe legidlich auf die User, die meinen Text verstehen und ihn auch für das normale Volk verständlich machen können^^mein Glaube ist unkaputtbar und ich werde nicht eher abweichen, bis ich euch alle bekehrt hab! Mwuahahahahah!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> deine aussage ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie du es behauptest, beweise mir, das  Gott nciht existiert. Die Menscheit ist nicht in der Lage die Existenz eines Wesen zu bestätigen, genau so wenig kann man sagen, dass man selbst existiert, auch wenn man davon ausgeht, du bestitzt keine beweise, haste in philo in klasse 11 oder so bestimt auch gehabt, wenn du philo hattest.
> Die Frage ob der Papst haltbar ist eben für die einen mit ja zu beantworten, diese sind die die voll-religiös sind, und die mit nein, dies sind die, welche a) nicht an gott glaube oder b) glauben jedoch auf den menschlichen verstand hoffen.
> In diesem Falle ist er natürlich nicht haltbar, da allr diese verbote im grunde schwachsinnig sind.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnostizismus wens interessiert.


Das nicht - aber ebenso rum gibt es keine Beweise das es ihn gibt. 
Und die Kirche hat es jahrhunderte lang nicht geschafft auch nur einen einzigen Beweis zu bringen.


> <Wretched> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

... Darum nennt man es auch "Glaube", mein lieber Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das is ja das schwierige für den Menschen. Du musst dich schon auf Gott einlassen und einfach mal "glauben", dass er das gebacken bekommt, und er wird helfen^^

Aber ich bezweifle, dass dies in absehbarer Zeit von dir aus passieren wird, Du kleiner Thomas du^^

btw: bevor jemand fragt. Thomas ist der Jünger, der sagte, dass er  von Jesus sehen will mit seinen durchbohrten Händen, wenn er wirklich wieder auferstanden ist. Also einer, der nur an das glaubt, was er sieht.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

ach Benji9 sollen die typen doch lachen, lass sie labbern was sie wollen


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach Benji9 sollen die typen doch lachen, lass sie labbern was sie wollen


Muss ich zustimmen also teilweise speziel der Post oben von Razyl find ich jetz nich ganz fair hmm ich mein gut wen de selbst nicht glaubst oder so kann ja keiner zu zwingen wir haben freie Religionswahl in Deutschland hmm aber dann so dierekt Gott niederreden is jetz nich ganz naja nett^^ Also bissel Respekt find ich dem Glauben anderer gegenüber durchaus angebracht


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

wenn man benji so schreiben sieht, find ich es imme rwieder aufs neue lustig was aus dieser sekte geworden ist^^
mal gucken ob in weiteren 2k jahren wir den propheten  L. Ron Hubbard anbeten und seine Jünger wie Tom Cruise oder John Travolter


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2009)

Viel, denn er setzt sich für Wichtiges ein  	 [ 1 ]  	** [2.04%]
Nicht mehr soviel, aber seine Existenz ist gerechtfertigt 	[ 3 ] 	** [6.12%]
Überhaupt nichts, ein neuer Papst muss her 	[ 2 ] 	** [4.08%]
Ich halte von Päpsten allgemein nichts 	[ 43 ] 	** [87.76%]

damit ist es entschiedne und benji war auch shcon da XD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

...nein, ich versuchs erst garnicht... 

Wenn du meinst, das ich in einer Sekte bin StereoType... ich glaube nicht, dass du jemals selbst dort warst, um dir selbst nen Bild davon zu machen.

Edit: LoD: Ich hab bis jezz meine Stimme noch nicht vegeben. Ich bin erst 16 und habe nie sonderlich Zeit investiert, dem Geblabber des Papstes zuzuhören. Für mich isser ein Christ, und kein Stellvertreter Meiner-einer...

Ich stimme entweder für die 3 oder 4.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...nein, ich versuchs erst garnicht...
> 
> Wenn du meinst, das ich in einer Sekte bin StereoType... ich glaube nicht, dass du jemals selbst dort warst, um dir selbst nen Bild davon zu machen.


wir machen doch nur spaß, keiner hat was gegen gott nur gegen diese menschen die gott vorschieben um irgendwelche selbstsüchtigen ziele zu erreichen die dann in kreuzzüge etc enden.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir machen doch nur spaß.


Naja aber nich grad Richtig hmm Glauben is wohl eine der Sachen wo man nich so aggresiven Spass betreiben sollte naja hmm


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

ähh ich mache kein spaß, das christentum war vorerst eine sekte die sich aus dem jüdischen abgespaltet hat


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Lod: dann bin ich froh. Nur ich kenne genug Leute, die "soetwas" ernst meinen, und leute finden, die ihnen widerrum glauben O.o Und somit mit Absicht den Ruf unserer Kirche schädigt. Bevor es das ICF gab, hat man den Gründer belächelt, im sinne von "Wer will schon in ne Kirche". 

Jezz, wo es das ICF schon länger als 10 jahren gibt, und mittlerweile über 20 auf ganz Europa, werden wir angegriffen, im sinne von "Achtung, das is ne Sekte!"

Sogar die "20-Minuten", eine Zeitung, die man immer in den Zügen hier in der Schweiz findet, versuchen sie, Angst zu schüren, und versuchen uns als Sekte hinzustellen!

Ich finds von daher überhaupt ned lustig, wenn wir als Sekte bezeichnet werden und tolleriere keine Scherze dergleichen.

Btw: jedesmal, wenn "20-minuten" nen Artikel, der meistens "negativ behaftet war", rausgebracht hat, kamen noch mehr menschen in die Kirche, als vorher.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

benji, ich würd mir mal an deiner stelle die ursprünge deines glaubens angucken. was du hier teilweise an nichtwissen zeigst ist erschreckend wenn du dich im gleichen atemzug als gläubigen christen bezeichnest


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nichtwissen? Frag mich mal was^^ Vllt liegt es auch daran, dass ich 16 bin und entsprechend viel wissen besitze?


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nichtwissen? Frag mich mal was^^ Vllt liegt es auch daran, dass ich 16 bin und entsprechend viel wissen besitze?


mit internet im rücken wird das wohl kaum repräsentativ sein.
aber ok: was ist der unterschied zwischen judentum und christen? und nur zur vorbeuge: es sind keine feiertage gemeint.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Die Juden glauben nicht das Jesus der versprochene Retter ist und haben ihn gekreuzigt, da er sich als Sohn Gottes ausgab. Ihre Bibel besitzt das alte testament. Ohne den neuen Testament


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Und wenn wir hier schon beim Glaubens Thema sind, gib ich auch noch Kommentar ab, Ich finde Christentum  und allgemein der glauben ist wie eine Sekte.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Juden glauben nicht das Jesus der versprochene Retter ist und haben ihn gekreuzigt, da er sich als Sohn Gottes ausgab. Ihre Bibel besitzt das alte testament. Ohne den neuen Testament


oha, geh mal in eine synagoge und sag denen sie haben jesus gekreuzigt xD
im umkehrschluss heißt das doch sogar das jesus sich selbst gekreuzigt hat oO


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habs mal so grob wie möglich zusammengefasst.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> , keiner hat was gegen gott nur gegen diese menschen die gott vorschieben um irgendwelche selbstsüchtigen ziele zu erreichen die dann in kreuzzüge etc enden.


die antwort stellt mich sehr zufrieden, und ich hoffe so denken auch die meisten die hier hetzen.
denn ich selber finde es scheusslich, wie eine religion, bei der frieden gelernt werden sollte als ausrede fuer krieg und ausbeute benutzt wird.
aber das sollte eigentlich klar sein, religion->verbreitet-> machtquelle-> schlechte menschen


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Dragon1, LoD, danke dass ihr hier seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin echt schlecht im Ausdrücken der Kernaussagen von meinen Geschreibsel


----------



## fathril (17. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7643:1235856995449_1_.jpg]


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dragon1, LoD, danke dass ihr hier seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


irgendwie bist du mir der symphatischste user in dem forum^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Fathril, wenn du solche Fragen beantworten haben willst, geh doch einfach in die Kirche und frag den Pfarrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> [attachment=7643:1235856995449_1_.jpg]


lustig, das wird in jedem religionsthread von jemand anderen gepostet xD

edit: damit ich dann sachen höre wie "gott will dich testen"? das wäre in dem fall auch wieder ein beweis für nicht omnipotent


----------



## fathril (17. Mai 2009)

Und was bekomm ich für eine Antwort wenn ich frag warum sterben Menschen in Afrika und wir haben hier einen Überfluss an Essen?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Wir entscheiden, ob Gott in unser Leben eingreifen soll doer nicht. Und da hier ja viele nicht an ihn glauben, wird er auch nicht eingreifen, denn Gott respektiert eure Meinung, und lasst sie auch.

Also ich kenne niemand persönlich, der an Gott glaubt und damit totunglücklich is :>


----------



## fathril (17. Mai 2009)

Die Muslimischen Fanatiker sind auch sehr gläubig warum greift Gott dann bei ihnen nicht ein und stoppt die Attentäter?


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wir entscheiden, ob Gott in unser Leben eingreifen soll doer nicht. Und da hier ja viele nicht an ihn glauben, wird er auch nicht eingreifen, denn Gott respektiert eure Meinung, und lasst sie auch.
> 
> Also ich kenne niemand persönlich, der an Gott glaubt und damit totunglücklich is :>


ich bin mir sicher das eine menge leute in afrika an gott glauben und auch jeden tag um besserung bzw essen etc beten, aber stimmt ja. gott heilt lieber deinen sonnenbrand auf dein beten hin, als in afrika den nahrungshahn auf zu drehen.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nicht auf jede Frage antworten, da ich mich nicht intensiv auf alle Fragen vorbereitet habe. Ich empfiel dir wirklich, mal ne Kirche zu besuchen, wenn du antworten haben willst. 
Zudem bekommste dann auch mehrere Meinungen von verschiedenen Menschen hörern, und somit leichter deine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber stimmt ja. gott heilt lieber deinen sonnenbrand auf dein beten hin, als in afrika den nahrungshahn auf zu drehen.


Nunja, das eine hat nichts/verschwindent wenig was mit dem Anderen zutun.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zudem bekommste dann auch mehrere Meinungen von verschiedenen Menschen hörern, und somit leichter deine eigene Meinung bilden.


ich hör in einer kriche von mehreren leuten andere meinungen über die kirche und glauben außer das alles toll ist? du meinst wohl eher ich krieg das zu hören was dein pfarrer jeden sonntag predigt. eigene meinung nenn ich das nicht


----------



## fathril (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich eine sinnvolle Antwort kriege,weil wie willst du so eine Frage beantworten das Gott gut dabei weg kommt.
Man kann natürlich sagen dass liegt an uns(westlicher Welt),aber was können die Menschen in Afrika dafür?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich meine, hört euch verschiedene Meinungen von verschiedenen Kirche. Setzt euch ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander (ich denk,d as tut ihr schon) und lest mal ein bisschen in der Bibel.
Bibel lesen... muss ich auch mal wieder machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ganz passend etwas von Hagen Rether:


" Da sitzt einer im Panzerglastresor und predigt Gottvertrauen!"


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nichtwissen? Frag mich mal was^^ Vllt liegt es auch daran, dass ich 16 bin und entsprechend viel wissen besitze?


Ganz ehrlich: 
Weißt du wie arm es ist, sich mit deinem Alter herauszureden? Ich bin auch "erst" 17 und hab trotzdem einiges an Wissen über Geschichte, Religionsgeschichte, Philosophie usw. Ganz zu schweigen davon dass ich eine eigene Meinung zu dem Zeug habe. Und das hatte ich auch schon mit 14, auch wenn sie damals natürlich noch deutlich naiver war.
Aber ganz im Ernst: IMMER wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen sagst du "ich bin ja so jung, ich weiß das nicht"
Wirst du das auch machen, wenn du dich verteidigen musst?
"Ich bin noch so jung, ich hab nicht gelernt wie man wegrennt/kämpft"
Seit der ersten Diskussion sagst du immer dass du so wenig weißt...dann tu gefälligst auch mal was um dich weiterzubilden! Oder willst du dein Leben das unmündige Opfer der Pfaffen sein, der, ohne IRGENDETWAS über seinen "Glauben" zu wissen, sich selber als "überzeugten Gläubigen" bezeichnet? Willst du das wirklich, Benji?



fathril schrieb:


> [attachment=7643:1235856995449_1_.jpg]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem Alter herausreden wollt ich nicht. Da es aber so rüberkam, will ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen.
Ich kann mich sehr wohl verteidigen.
Ich *bin* überzeugter Christ. Ich kann nicht alle Fragen beantworten. 

-Facts

Edit: Es fällt für mich schwer, bei Glaubensfragen mit Fakten zu kommen. Ich glaube, ganz einfach. ich brauche kein riesengrosses Hintergrundwissen dafür. Ich muss kein professor sein dafür. ich darf ne Niete in Deutsch und Grammatik sein, oder von Bielefeld (lawl) stammen. Für Gott sind wir alle seine geliebten Kinder.
Ich möchte ja nicht "dumm" sein. Ich werde mich weiterbilden, nach der Schule gehe ich ins "Icf-Colegge". Dort dreht sich alle um den Christlichen GLauben und Theologie usw. .  Und das ist kein Scherz.

Danke, dass du mir meine Fehler aufzeigst. Jezz weiss ich, woran ich arbeiten kann. Worfür ich bitten/beten kann.


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2009)

<- agnostiker


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

was halt ich davon ..
alte typen die da sitzen von zeugs labern das vor 200 jahren schon out war 
und gegen kondome und co sind .. najo...

aber es gibt viele die an sowas glauben und denke für die isses das selbe wie der dalei lama und somit seine überlebensberechtigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mir isser egal ob es ihn gibt oder nid i don't care


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2009)

Benji du bist kein überzeugter Christ.
Du bist nur emotional an die Kirche gebunden...
Du hast ja teilweise schöne Ansichten, aber du ignorierst einfach mal, dass es Seiten an der Kirche gibt die du nicht verstehst, obwohl du sie verstehen könntest...du hast einfach keinen rationalen Grund dafür, dass du zur Kirche gehst ;D


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mein Post editiert. Lies ihn nochmal. Nur so zur Anmerkung


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

findet sich mal wieder die übliche unschärfe zwischen glaube und religion in diesem thread.

aber um auf die ursprüngliche frage zu antworten: ganz egal ob man nun an einen gott glaubt oder nicht. ein mensch - gewählt von anderen menschen - der für sich in vollem ernste in anspruch nimmt, das sprachrohrgottes, der stellvertreter jesus zu sein - das ist für mich die personifizierte gotteslästerung.

die bibel kennt im übrigen kein geistiges oberhaupt, so sehr man sie auch bemüht.


----------



## marion9394 (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Alter herausreden wollt ich nicht. Da es aber so rüberkam, will ich mich an dieser Stelle entschuldigen.
> Ich kann mich sehr wohl verteidigen.
> Ich *bin* überzeugter Christ. Ich kann nicht alle Fragen beantworten.
> 
> ...



also jetzt bist du mir ein bisschen unheimlich o.O


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören auf den rumzuhacken? Kann ja nich wahr sein zum Glauben braucht man kein wissen Gott verlangt nicht von einem das du die Lebensgeschichte Jesu den beginn der Religion oder sämtliche Päpste mit vor-, nach-, zu- und papstnamen kennt herrgott nochmal wen ihr nicht religös seit is das doch toll nur müsst ihr nich soa uf ihn rumhacken weil er noch nich so gut bescheit weis er is gläubiger Christ weil er glaubt nicht weil er weis


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mich aaaaauuuuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein!^^ Aber ich hörte die Konkurrenz hat interesse an dir angemeldet! *gg*



Razyl schrieb:


> Selten so einen sch*** gelesen o_O
> Gott existiert nicht,ergo kann er auch keinen Menschen lieben.



Hat du grad mal so für dich beschlossen? oO Könntest du noch kurz beschliesen, dass es keine Kriege & Hungersnöte mehr gibt? Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Benji du bist kein überzeugter Christ.
> Du bist nur emotional an die Kirche gebunden...
> Du hast ja teilweise schöne Ansichten, aber du ignorierst einfach mal, dass es Seiten an der Kirche gibt die du nicht verstehst, obwohl du sie verstehen könntest...du hast einfach keinen rationalen Grund dafür, dass du zur Kirche gehst ;D



ein rationaler Grund? Hm den werden wir nicht finden weil Glaube auf Gefühlen beruht. Glaube ist ein Ausdruck dafür an die Gemeinschaft zu glauben, etwas zu tun, ohne eine direkte Gegenleistung zu erwarten und kommt mir nicht damit, Gläubige wollen doch alle nur ins Paradies! Auch ein Gläubiger weiß nicht ob es das tatsächlich gibt und versucht in seinem Leben trotzdem gutes zu tun!

Man muß kein gläubiger Mensch sein um zu glauben. Aber ein WAHRHAFT gläubiger Mensch ist automatisch ein guter Mensch! Jetzt kommt bestimmt: "die gehen nur Sonntags in die Kirche um danach zu lästern wer alles nicht da war und daheim benehmen sie sich wie die letzten ......" Deshalb das WAHRHAFT!!

Die Abstimmung ist so interessant wie ein angebissener Apfel! Streichen wir mal alle, die an nichts glauben raus, so werden nur noch wenige Stimmen übrig sein. Dann streichen wir mal die nicht-Katholiken und es bleibt noch eine Handvoll stimmen! Dann alle "nicht wirklich Gläubig"-Katholiken und wir haben wahrscheinlich NULL Stimmen hier im Forum! Also was sagt die Umfrage aus?

Fragt mich doch mal wie ich den Vorstand vom Schützenverein in Brunsbüttel finde! Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich ihn nicht kenne, hab ich auch nichts mit ihm zu tun!

Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema^^:

Ist der Papst noch tragbar? Ältere Regime, sei es das englische Königshaus oder die Kirche, halten so gut wie mögliche an ihren Gepflogenheiten fest. Sie tun das nicht, weil sie davon überzeugt sind, sondern meistens weil sie Angst haben, eventuelle Änderungen könnten sie ins Chaos stürzen. Stellen wir uns mal vor, alle 2 Jahre würden sie alles komplett über den Haufen werfen und was neues predigen. 

Ich bin katholisch geboren worden und zahle noch Kirchensteuer. Ich halte den Papst nicht für unfehlbar! Im Gegenteil! Ich kritisiere die katholische Kirche auch! ABER ist es nicht letztendlich EGAL woran wir glauben solange wir an das gute im Menschen glauben? Und die Kirche unterstützt auch viele soziale Projekte. 

So laß ich ihn halt in Rom sitzen damit er der Welt zeigt: "Wir sind nicht perfekt aber wir glauben das gute im Menschen!"


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein!^^ Aber ich hörte die Konkurrenz hat interesse an dir angemeldet! *gg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uahhhh also liebt mich der Mopel mit der Glatze? Oder doch diese Massen an Hindu Götter... Ich glaub von allen zusammen will ich gar nicht geliebt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der 2. Komment sehr schön musst irgendwie bissel lachen hmm kommt selten vor oder so xD


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

nicht dass ich an eine höhere macht glauben würde, aber es ist manchmal einfach zu süss wie schnell sich leute für besonders intelligent halten, wenn sie ein paar ausgelutschte gemeinplätze über religion widergeben können. 

von solchem schwachsinn braucht sich jedenfalls kein gläubiger in irgendeiner weise verunsichern lassen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Uahhhh also liebt mich der Mopel mit der Glatze? Oder doch diese Massen an Hindu Götter... Ich glaub von allen zusammen will ich gar nicht geliebt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann ja mal nen Seelenverkäufer fragen ob für dich Angebote vorliegen! XD



marion9394 schrieb:


> also jetzt bist du mir ein bisschen unheimlich o.O



unheimlich? Es hat ja seinen Ursprung in "heimlich" wie geheim. Also könnte man auch sagen "Angst vor dem unbekannten". Hast du Angst vor Benji als Person, oder davor, dass ein Mensch wirklich von Grundauf Gläubig ist? Und dementsprechend selbstlos liebt. Fies wäre jetzt eine Übersetzung in der Art "selbstlos lieben ist mir unbekannt!"^^ Aber da sollte man wirklich mal drüber nachdenken. Wie oft man in seinem Leben schon wirklich selbstlos geliebt hat. Und ob es noch besteht. Und warum man das  tut. Ein praktischer Mensch hat doch eigentlich keinen direkten nutzen davon! Und so ist es auch mit dem Glauben....



Hackt mal nicht so auf dem gutem Benji rum! 1. ist er kein Katholik (ja da wäre ich dann wohl euer Ansprechpartner bis sich ein "richiger" Fan der kath. Kirche findet! *fg*) und 2. Wird er es in seinem Leben noch schwer genug haben! Es werden nicht die fehlenden Stichhaltigen Beweise sein, die ihn manchmal Zweifeln lassen werden. Sondern die Bösartigkeit in der Natur der Menschen!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Mai 2009)

also ich finde das amt des papstes für sinnlos. die päpste sind schon bei ihrer wahl viel zu alt um entscheidungen zu treffen.
deswegen ist die kirche auch noch im mittelalter. 
würde es mal nen jungen papst geben, könnten die aus der kirche sogar noch etwas machen.

so wie es jetzt ist, dient der papst nur zur publicity.


vorallem wurde ja schon im fernsehen gezeigt, das gott niemals einen menschen als papst wollte, sondern eigentlich einen hasen (da passt ja dann auch dieser komische hut).


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> würde es mal nen jungen papst geben, könnten die aus der kirche sogar noch etwas machen.


Ich stell mir das grad vor ach du Schande xD Alkohol Drogen her damit!!! Abtreibung Verhüttung natürlich sonst is ja kein dauergevögel uahhahahahahahahahaha PAAAARTY huuuuhhuuuuuuu

Glaub is schon richtig so das die Päpsteschafft immer etwas älter war^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Mai 2009)

etwas älter ist ja kein problem, aber so alt das man eh in paar jahren stirbt, macht doch keinen sinn.

es hat schon seinen grund, das man im hohen alter in rente geht. ein 75jähriger papst kann einfach nix bewirken.


und selbst jesus und seine jünger haben damals gesoffen ohne ende. jesus hat sogar extra wasser zu wein gemacht.
auch gepoppt wurde damals, sonst würde es uns heute nicht geben.

gegen verhütung zu sein, ist mittelalterliches denken und nicht annähernd zeitgemäss. zudem fördert das die verbreitung von aids.
abtreibung ist halt wieder ein anderes thema.


wäre die kirche nicht so steinzeitlich, würden auch mehr leute hingehen.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Soviel Unterstützung. Danke sehr

Ich denke, die Aussage des Papstes, das er gegen Verhütung ist, ist völlig falsch interpretiert.
Kondome sind ne gute Sache. Das schon. Aber es ist eine Symptombekämfpung, und keine Wurzelbehandlung! Durch Verhüttung können wir heutzutage mit jedem f*****, ohne direkt Vater/Mutter zu werden. Aber ist das wirklich gut? Die Hemmschwelle sinkt und sinkt. Wenn man die Zeitungen und Kinos und Läden anschaut, merkt man, das sich heutzutage vieles nur noch um Sex dreht.
Die Gefühle der anderen person dabei wird aber meiner Meinung nicht wahrgenommen. Ich gehe soweit, zu sagen, dass 90% der männlichen Jugendlichen sich regelmässig einen runter*****. Mich miteingeschlossen.

...ich glaub ich schweife ab.
Kondome in Ländern wie Afrika sind ne gute Sache, da dort ne überpopulation herrscht und sie ohnehin unter Hunger leiden.
Aber hier in Europa sollte man seiner inneren Stimme folgen, ob es wirklich so toll ist, wenn man Freundinnen hat, sie f****, und irgendwann wieder schluss macht.
Ich kenne jemand, der hatte 7 Freundinnen und ist jezz 17.

Ihr köntt euer eigenes Leben anschauen. Wenn ihr nix verdrängt oder ignoriert, werdet ihr schon merken, ob ich recht habe oder nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Mai 2009)

ich finde es ueberhaupt falsch, einen papst zu haben, einen menschen, der ohne lange nachzufragen im namen der kirche redet.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich finde es ueberhaupt falsch, einen papst zu haben, einen menschen, der ohne lange nachzufragen im namen der kirche redet.


naja falsch ist das nicht unbedingt. aber es sollte halt jemand sein, der auch geistig und körperlich voll da ist. ein 75jähriger ist für solch einen job meist vollkommen ungeeignet.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

benji, sexualität ist ein bestandteil des lebens und ob es nun kondome gitb oder nicht, würde die wenigsten davon abhalten sex zu haben. bei kondomen in afrika geht es viel mehr um die ausbreitung von aids und bei sowas ist das kondom die wurzelbehandlung.
die erziehung zur keuschheit wie es die kirche schon seit langen macht ist ungesund und führt dazu das viele später sich nicht mit der eigenen sexualität identifizieren können, geschweige denn in der hochzeitsnach mitbekomemn das der partner sexuell überhaupt nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Zachrid (18. Mai 2009)

...mhh also da oben in der Umfrage fehlt wir irgendwie der Punkt: "Ich bin nicht katholisch."


----------



## ikarus275 (18. Mai 2009)

Jemand der gegen Verhütung und Abtreibung ist, ist in meinen Augen ein geistiger Pflegefall. 
Der Papst ist für mich nur ein Suppenkasper, ein Clown, ein Witz. 
Reicht das ?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja falsch ist das nicht unbedingt. aber es sollte halt jemand sein, der auch geistig und körperlich voll da ist. ein 75jähriger ist für solch einen job meist vollkommen ungeeignet.


naja, ich denke die idee, die im orthodoxen ist besser, es ist ein rat von priestern der jedes religioese land vertitt.


----------



## Naarg (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gefirmter Katholik, aber das Amt des Papstes ist meiner Meinung nach Sinnlos.
Was viele Vergessen ist, dass er ein Mensch ist. Er kann Irren. Es mag sein, dass er den Willen der Kirche repräsentiert aber mehr nicht.

Wer auf Ihn hören möchte soll das bitte tun, aber Gottes Wille ist es bestimmt nicht, dass sich halb Afrika mit AIDS infiziert, dass sich junge Mädchen mit 15 Ihr erstes Kind bekommen und sich das halbe Leben verderben oder dass Homosexuelle diskriminiert werden.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> full quote




Gut Ausgedrückt!^^ 

Die Engländer leisten sich ne Königsfamilie und wir Katholiken halt nen Papst! *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

die bibel selbst nimmt übrigens sehr deutlich stellung zu dem, was sich papst schimpft. wens intressiert schlägt zb. mal unter matthäus 23,9 oder 2. thessalonicher 2,3.4 nach.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Vltt gibt es ja wirklich Leute die keine Bibel haben. Ich schreib mal die Verse rein. 
Aus der Bibel - Neues Leben

Matthäus 23.9 
"Und bezeichnet niemanden hier auf Erde als "Vater, denn nur Gott im Himmel ist euer geistiger Vater."

Zum thessalonicher. Meinst du jezz den 2. th Kap. 2 vers 3-4 ; oder 2. th Kap 3, vers 4?

Edit: Du wirst wohl das erstere meinen.

2. thessalonicherbrief, 2.3-4
3:"Lasst euch durch ihre Worte auf keinen Fall täuschen! 
Denn bevor es sowei ist, wird es zu einem Aufstand gegen Gott kommen, und der Mensch der Gesetzlosigkeit wird erscheinen - der, der Verderben bringt*.
4:"Er wird sich widersetzen und sich über alle Götter erheben und jeden Gegenstand der Verehrung und Anbetung zerstören. Er wird sich in den Tempel Gottes setzen und behaupten, er selbst sei Gott."

*griech. Der Sohn des Verderbens


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

genau den meinte ich - danke benji.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Durch Verhüttung können wir heutzutage mit jedem f*****, *ohne direkt Vater/Mutter zu werden*. Aber ist das wirklich gut? Die Hemmschwelle sinkt und sinkt. Wenn man die Zeitungen und Kinos und Läden anschaut, merkt man, das sich heutzutage vieles nur noch um Sex dreht.
> Die Gefühle der anderen person dabei wird aber meiner Meinung nicht wahrgenommen. *Ich gehe soweit, zu sagen, dass 90% der männlichen Jugendlichen sich regelmässig einen runter*****. Mich miteingeschlossen.*


Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Was hat runter**** mit Vater/mutter werden zu tun?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

> ...ich glaub ich schweife ab.


Beantwortet das deine Frage, oder brauchst du es direkter, Razyl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

es geht um moralischen zerfall, nichts weiter. als ob dir das nicht klar gewesen wäre, razyl ;-)

ich beneide eigentlich leute, die wirklich an gott glauben können. aber um himmels willen wendet euch ab von irgendwelchen religionen und institutionen. das hat nichts, aber rein überhaupt gar nichts mit glauben zu tun. kein mensch braucht sowas - jeder der bestrebt ist ein aufrichtiges leben zu führen, der weiss ganz instinktiv, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat. dazu braucht man weder einen vorbeter noch irgendwelche ratgeber, nichtmal die bibel braucht man dazu. das einzige argument was ich da noch verstehn würde ist, dass man so leute kennenlernt, die ähnliche ziele und vorstellungen vom leben haben.


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Was hat runter**** mit Vater/mutter werden zu tun?


Er wollte damit nur angeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> es geht um moralischen zerfall, nichts weiter. als ob dir das nicht klar gewesen wäre, razyl ;-)
> 
> ich beneide eigentlich leute, die wirklich an gott glauben können. aber um himmels willen wendet euch ab von irgendwelchen religionen und institutionen. das hat nichts, aber rein überhaupt gar nichts mit glauben zu tun. kein mensch braucht sowas - jeder der bestrebt ist ein aufrichtiges leben zu führen, der weiss ganz instinktiv, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat. dazu braucht man weder einen vorbeter noch irgendwelche ratgeber, nichtmal die bibel braucht man dazu. das einzige argument was ich da noch verstehn würde ist, dass man so leute kennenlernt, die ähnliche ziele und vorstellungen vom leben haben.


viele wollen ja geführt werden um nicht selber denken zu müssen. weil man angst vor dem tod und/oder der welt hat ,sucht man zuflucht in einem imaginären wesen ,damit man sich selbst vorgaukeln kann das nach dem tod alles gut wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er wollte damit nur angeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I loled


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er wollte damit nur angeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Benji:
Nein irgendwie nicht - du kommst von der Aussage des papstes zu Kondomen ganz schnell zum runter*****.
Und das passt nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber im Grunde hast du ja schon recht


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er wollte damit nur angeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hrhr...

Btt:
Gibts nichts mehr drüber zu sagen, das Thema Kirche und Religion gabs hier schon zu oft.
Schwachsinn³, aber früher, bei einigen wohl noch heute, ein nettes Druckmittel.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Lukas 6, vers 43-45
43 Ein guter Baum kann keine schlechten Früchte tragen und ein schlechter Baum keine guten. 44 Man erkennt einen Baum an seiner Frucht. Feigen wachsen nicht an Dornensträuchern und Weintrauben nicht an Brombeerbüschen. 45 Ein guter Mensch bringt aus einem guten Herzen gute Taten hervor, und ein böser Mensch bringt aus einem bösen Herzen böse Taten hervor. _Was immer in deinem Herzen ist, das bestimmt auch dein Reden_


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lukas 6, vers 43-45
> 43 Ein guter Baum kann keine schlechten Früchte tragen und ein schlechter Baum keine guten. 44 Man erkennt einen Baum an seiner Frucht. Feigen wachsen nicht an Dornensträuchern und Weintrauben nicht an Brombeerbüschen. 45 Ein guter Mensch bringt aus einem guten Herzen gute Taten hervor, und ein böser Mensch bringt aus einem bösen Herzen böse Taten hervor. _Was immer in deinem Herzen ist, das bestimmt auch dein Reden_


Je mehr ich mir dieses Evangelium des Alten und Neuen Testaments gesagt sein lasse, desto mehr werde ich mich gedrängt und genötigt sehen dieses Eveangelium mir selbst anzueignen und anderen weiterzusagen


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lukas 6, vers 43-45
> 43 Ein guter Baum kann keine schlechten Früchte tragen und ein schlechter Baum keine guten


Das nenn ich mal nen biblischen selfown xD

Forrest 7(Jahre), min 23
Mama sagt, dumm ist der ,der Dummes tut


----------



## Shrukan (18. Mai 2009)

naja er ist der Papst ^^
ist man mit der Merkel nicht zufrieden kann man sie auch nicht rauswerfen.

Papst ist ja quasi das Oberhaupt der kath. Kirche...
naja mir ist das eigentlich wurscht... ^^


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> viele wollen ja geführt werden um nicht selber denken zu müssen. weil man angst vor dem tod und/oder der welt hat ,sucht man zuflucht in einem imaginären wesen ,damit man sich selbst vorgaukeln kann das nach dem tod alles gut wird.


 und was soll mir das jetzt sagen? ;-) wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: wem gefällt die vorstellung von einer welt, in der sich am ende alles in wohlgefallen auflösen würde denn nicht? eine welt, in der letzten endes jeder gerechtigkeit erfährt.

ich denke dass ich ein glücklicherer mensch wäre, könnte ich an sowas glauben. denn ob es letztlich stimmt, ob es wirklich einen gott gibt, ist eigentlich völlig irrelevant. das ist nichts weiter als eitles gedankengut, weder stütze im leben noch zu sonst was gut (hey, reimt sich sogar). das einzige was zählt ist, ob es funktioniert. ob es dich als mensch glücklich macht.

es ist ja auch relativ naiv zu glauben, dass leute die ihr heil nicht in gott finden, sich ihren halt und ihre führung nicht wo anders suchen würden. bis jetzt sind mir äusserst selten menschen unter die augen gekommen, die sich nicht an irgend etwas festhalten. und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass hier im forum auch nur ein einziger von der sorte mitmischt ;-)


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

mir würde solch eine welt nicht gefallen. da würde mir so ziemlich alles fehlen was spaß macht.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Also, wenn noch irgendeiner denkt, dass Kirche  keinen Spass macht, der sollte doch bitte mal meine besuchen und ihm wird das Gegenteil bewiesen. Diesen Freitag macht sie eine Party^^

http://www.icf.ch/news-events/youthunited.html

Wollt ich so in den Raum werfen...


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also, wenn noch irgendeiner denkt, dass Kirche  keinen Spass macht, der sollte doch bitte mal meine besuchen und ihm wird das Gegenteil bewiesen. Diesen Freitag macht sie eine Party^^
> 
> http://www.icf.ch/news-events/youthunited.html
> 
> Wollt ich so in den Raum werfen...


Wurde das nicht schon mal in den Raum geworfen?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht schon mal in den Raum geworfen?



Das war glaub ich im Thread "Nachtschwärmer"


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also, wenn noch irgendeiner denkt, dass Kirche  keinen Spass macht, der sollte doch bitte mal meine besuchen und ihm wird das Gegenteil bewiesen. Diesen Freitag macht sie eine Party^^
> 
> http://www.icf.ch/news-events/youthunited.html
> 
> Wollt ich so in den Raum werfen...


ich könnte vorbei kommen ,ja................ach nee, tut mir leid, ich vertrag kein robby bubble. muss ich wohl doch den abend mit meinen freunden und fremden im boring berlin nightlife verbringen. so ein pech aber auch

edit: im übrigen bezog sich das mit dem spaß auf eine heile welt nach dem tod.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Das war glaub ich im Thread "Nachtschwärmer"


Aso dann entschuldigung naja Unterscheidet sich ja eigentlich nich großartig so die Art des Gesprächs^^


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

ich glaube eher dass dir das nicht gefällt, weil du eine völlig verkorkste und angestaubte vorstellung vom glauben hast ;-) glaube auch kaum, dass du dich in deiner antwort auf meinen text beziehst, sondern auf alles was du mit religion in verbindung setzt. aber naja, was red ich. das grundlegendste was mich mit dir und den anderen intelligenzbestien hier unterscheidet ist, dass ich mich nicht für was besseres halte, nur weil ich nicht an eine höhere macht glaube.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> ich glaube eher dass dir das nicht gefällt, weil du eine völlig verkorkste und angestaubte vorstellung vom glauben hast ;-) glaube auch kaum, dass du dich in deiner antwort auf meinen text beziehst, sondern auf alles was du mit religion in verbindung setzt. aber naja, was red ich. das grundlegendste was mich mit dir und den anderen intelligenzbestien hier unterscheidet ist, dass ich mich nicht für was besseres halte, nur weil ich nicht an eine höhere macht glaube.


ich habe eine positive einstellung zum glauben, aber eine negative zur religion. und ja du hast recht. ich halte mich zummindest insofern intelligenter um nicht an einen biblischen gott zu glauben. wenn ich hier z.b. lese das jemand gebetet hat das der sonnebrand weg geht und dann meint das es ein wunder gottes war, das der sonnenbrand am nächsten tag wirklich weg war....(hintergrund ist übrigens das der sonennbrand schon paar tage da war und am tag zuvor eine regenerierende salbe aufgetragen wurde)


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

> (hintergrund ist übrigens das der sonennbrand schon paar tage da war* und am tag zuvor eine regenerierende salbe aufgetragen wurde)*




öööhm, nein. Das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich habe an dem Tag extra auf die Sonnencreme verzichtet und es völlig Gott überlassen, ihn zu heilen.

Der Sonnenbrand hatte ich 5 Tage lang. 4 Tage lang hab ich mich eingeschmiert mit Sonnencreme, und am Abend mit ApréesSoleil. Am Abend des 4. Tages entschied ich mich für ein Gebet  und hab keine Creme benutzt.
Am 5. Tag am Morgen war er noch da. Irgendwann im Laufe des Tages is er verschwunden. Und auch hier hab ich keine Creme benutzt, als ich ihn am Morgen noch spürte.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööhm, nein. Das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich habe an dem Tag extra auf die Sonnencreme verzichtet und es völlig Gott überlassen, ihn zu heilen.


phillister, ich hoffe du siehst damit was ich meine


----------



## fathril (18. Mai 2009)

wtf?!
Gott cheatet!
Du kennst schon den Placebo-Effekt? Nichts mit göttlicher Einwirkung und müsste Gott dich nicht eingentlich bestrafen dafür das du so "dumm" bist keine Sonnencreme zu benutzen?^^


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

ja ich versteh dich, absolut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Nunja, ob IHR jezz glaubt, dass es von Gott war oder nicht, bleibt euch überlassen. Ich habs erlebt.

ööh, am gleichen Tag, einfach am Abend, hab ich auch gesehn, wie ein gebrochenes Bein einfach so wieder einwandfrei funktionierte... 
Ich war in einem Christencamp und es war während der Taufnacht, als plötzlich einer anfing zu jubeln, und die Ganze gruppe mitjubelte^^Ich habs nicht persöhnlich gesehn, stand aber 10 Meter davor entfernt, als das Wunder geschah. Das Bein war vorher wirklich gebrochen (das hab ich gesehen).


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ob IHR jezz glaubt, dass es von Gott war oder nicht, bleibt euch überlassen. Ich habs erlebt.
> 
> ööh, am gleichen Tag, einfach am Abend, hab ich auch gesehn, wie ein gebrochenes Bein einfach so wieder einwandfrei funktionierte...
> Ich war in einem Christencamp und es war während der Taufnacht, als plötzlich einer anfing zu jubeln, und die Ganze gruppe mitjubelte^^Ich habs nicht persöhnlich gesehn, stand aber 10 Meter davor entfernt, als das Wunder geschah. Das Bein war vorher wirklich gebrochen (das hab ich gesehen).


wollen wir wetten das am nächsten tagd as bein nochmehr schmerzte? sowas passiert häufiger wenn leute sich selbst in rausch steigern. ein marathonläufer ist so über die hälfte eines marathon mit gebrochenen schienenbein gelaufen aber hat es erst paar stunden nach zieleinlauf gemerkt weil er sich selbst so stark bei dem lauf motiviert hat. im übrigen funktionieren auf diese weise die ganzen heilungsshows durch gottes hand die man gern mal im südstatten tv sieht


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt. ich habs erlebt. Du nicht?
Aber das hat eigendlich nicht mehr soviel mit dem eigentlichen thema hier zu tun. Deshalb hör ich auf zu posten. Aus meiner Sicht wurd schon alles gesagt. Wenn ihr weiter Fragen habt. Es gibt ne Pn-Funktion^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. ich habs erlebt. Du nicht?
> Aber das hat eigendlich nicht mehr soviel mit dem eigentlichen thema hier zu tun. Deshalb hör ich auf zu posten. Aus meiner Sicht wurd schon alles gesagt. Wenn ihr weiter Fragen habt. Es gibt ne Pn-Funktion^^


ach, du hattest nen röntgengerät dabei? bei solchen aussagen brauchst du dich wirklich nicht wundern wenn man dich für nicht ganz richtig im stübchen hält


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

in meiner nachbarschaft wohnt eine frau, die hat sich auf der autobahn dazu entschieden, mal in die entgegengesetzte richtung zu fahren: "wenn gott mich liebt, dann wird er dieses auto das mir entgegenkommt hinwegnehmen" ;-) 

lustigerweise lebt sie noch, manche leute haben einfach mehr glück als verstand ^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Stereo: ... ich kann posten was ich will. Du wirst es mir nicht glauben. Deshalb strenge ich mich gar nicht weiter an...


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (18. Mai 2009)

> Ist der Papst noch haltbar?



In Alkohol eingelegt wird er sicher noch eine ganze Weile haltbar bleiben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Stereo: ... ich kann posten was ich will. Du wirst es mir nicht glauben. Deshalb strenge ich mich gar nicht weiter an...


das problem ist halt, das du glaube als wissen verkaufen willst. aber egal, soll mir recht sein, wenn du deine welt nicht hinterfragst.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

... Glaube ist kein Wissen. das weiss ich selbst. Ich will es auch nicht als Wissen verkaufen. Dass ändert aber nix daran, dass ichs gesehn hab.

Ich hinterfrage die Welt und die Menschen schon. Ich hinterfrage aber nicht Gott. Ich vertraue ihm. 

Wenn du ein Problem hast, dass ich zu Gott steh, ists mir Recht. Mir gehts aber dann aufn Sack, wenn mich alle Welt belehren will, das es Gott nicht gibt!
Das kennen wir auch in der umgekehrten Fassung. Also solltet ihr wissen, von was ich spreche.

Das was ich gesehen habe ist Fakt. Ich habe nix dazu erfunden oder verschönerd oder dramatisiert in meinen Posts. Und wenn du den Eindruck hast, ich hab das, kann ichs ja editieren, wenn du recht hast.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Mai 2009)

Ist der Papst haltbar? Also heutzutage nicht mehr. Dogmatisieren und die Leute mit halbwahrheiten hinters Licht führen kann heutzutage auch schon jeder Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da brauch ich nicht noch nen weißberobten Moralapostel der mir Werte von vor 1900undquetsch Jahren predigt...

Religion im allgemeinen sollte eh völlig neu definiert werden. Wenn in ein paar Jahren (Jahrzehnten) die Systembiologie fast vollständig klappt und man Organismen bzw biologische Vorgänge berechnen und simulieren kann (ähnlich wie man heutzutage ja schon den kompletten Maschinenbau nur noch simuliert und kaum testet, da die Werte einfach fast korrekt sind), dann rückt Gott eh ein weiteren Schritt aus unserem Denken. Denn wenn selbst der Mensch jegliches Leben berechnen, manipulieren (und sogar formen) kann, wozu braucht man noch Göttlichkeit?


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

kann selbst von einer bekannten erzählen, die glaubt dass sie durch einen prediger von gott geheilt wurde. sie ist nicht wirklich die person, der man ne religiöse haltung andichtet. ich denke nicht dass sie lügt, ich kenne sie und das macht es mir natürlich ein wenig glaubhafter, aber ich denke nicht dass diese heilung durch gottes hand kam sondern viel eher einfach durch den menschen selbst geschehen ist. 

ich halte den gedanken für möglich, dass gott sozusagen für das eigene unterbewusstsein stehen könnte und zb. das gebet nur an uns selbst gerichtet ist. im sinne einer selbst erfüllenden prophezeiung. glaube kann wirklich berge versetzen, aber ob das nicht viel eher die eigene macht und nicht die einer fremden ist? ein frevlerischer gedanke ;-) dass der eigene geist einfluss auf den körper nimmt ist zb. kein hokus pokus - unter hypnose schlug schon so manche hand blasen. 

die vorstellung eines gottes muss keine idee von leuten sein, die kontrolle ausüben wollten, sondern war ursprünglich vielleicht auch einfach eine ausgeschmückte beschreibung eines phänomens, dass man zu der zeit nicht benennen konnte.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> es ist ja auch relativ naiv zu glauben, dass leute die ihr heil nicht in gott finden, sich ihren halt und ihre führung nicht wo anders suchen würden. bis jetzt sind mir äusserst selten menschen unter die augen gekommen, die sich nicht an irgend etwas festhalten. und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass hier im forum auch nur ein einziger von der sorte mitmischt ;-)




ich bin so einer^^ ne ernst haft is so. ich glaube net an einen gott oder sonst was. auch net das mir iwas per zufall hilft. ich glaube net ma an n jenseits. was ich erreicht habe habe cih selber geschafft. was ich verbockt habe habe ich auch selber getan. und aus der scheisse wider rausreiten muss ich mich auch selber. ich habe einfach gelernt das man sich nur auf sich selber verlassn kann (ev noch auf n paar sehr gute freunde aber auch nur in wehnigen situationen).


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2009)

Verzeiht wenn ich mich als "weiteres kleines Licht" dazugeselle und meinen Senf wild durch den Thread schmiere! oO

Aber erstmal muß ich Benji ein Seil um den Fuß binden bevor er endgültig abhebt.... 

Es gibt tatsächlich eine Art von "Selbstheilungskräften" und sie zu aktivieren ist genauso einfach wie logisch: Immer wenn man sich wohl fühlt, entspannt man sich und der Körper kann sich besser um die Krankheit kümmern!

Das hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt! Kennt ihr das nicht? Ihr seid krank und habt noch 1000 Sachen im Kopf die dringend sind und es wird und wird nicht besser? Oder ihr erholt euch, fühlt euch wohl und spürt schon fast wie es Stück für Stück besser wird?

Dann gibt es da noch absolute Schmerzverdrängung durch Adrenalinrausch (aber nur kurzfristig) oder Rauschzustand durch Tanzen, Meditieren/Beten (wobei ich ein "richtiges" Gebet als eine Art Meditation ansehe...).

Nichts destotrotz gibt es "Wunder", es gibt Dinge die man nicht erklären kann. Sei es, dass man was träumt bevor es passiert, anderen Menschen positive Energie schickt und und und... aber die Beweise muß jeder für sich selbst finden, ich habe keine Lust näher drauf einzugehen.

Im Fall von Benji wird sein Glaube ihm wohl geholfen haben weil er durch ihn entspannen konnte und somit seine Selbstheilungskräfte leichteres spiel hatten. Somit haben beide Recht! Aber es Gott zu unterstellen, dass er nen Sonnenbrand heilt ist schon frech Benji!^^ Als ob er nicht wichtigeres zu tun hätte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Scratch


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin kein Katholik, daher sollte ich eigentlich nicht drüber urteilen. Da sich hier aber eh jeder das Recht rausnimmt, über ihn zu urteilen, egal ob er Katholik ist oder nicht (und vor allem egal ob er gläubig ist oder nicht) tu ich das halt auch. Ich denke der Papst als geistiger Führer der katholischen Kirche tut durchaus viel Gutes, oder besser gesagt überwiegend mehr Gutes als Schlechtes. Insofern finde ich es durchaus gut, wenn der Papst tut was er tut. Allerdings halte ich viele Aussagen die er macht für sehr gewagt und vor allem realitätsfern. Was der katholischen Kirche gut täte wäre ein weiblicher Papst, aber das widerspricht ja ihren Statuten. Man kanns drehen und wenden wie man will, schlussendlich kann man eh nichts gross dran ändern.

Mir persönlich war jedoch der letzte Papst lieber. Ich fand ihn "bevölkerungsnäher" und generell finde ich, hat er zuerst überlegt bevor er was gesagt hat und das dann auch so formuliert wie er es meinte. Bei Razzinger kommts mir eher so vor als würd er einfach mal drauf los plappern und im Nachhinein heisst es dann oftmals "Was er mit seiner Aussage gemeint hat war...".


----------



## Philister (19. Mai 2009)

@manoroth - ich werd dir das nicht absprechen, kenne dich schliesslich nicht. aber nur weil du dein schicksal nicht in fremde hände legst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass nicht auch du dich an etwas oder an mehreren dingen festhältst und dich danach richtest. man kann sich auch an seinem atheismus festhalten, letztlich auch nur glaube - kein wissen. am beruf, an erwartungen die andere an dich stellen, am modediktat ;-) etc. etc.

@davatar - auch als nicht katholischer kann man durchaus beurteilen ob der papst noch haltbar ist oder überhaupt jemals irgend eine berechtigung hatte. die einzige grundlage die wir dazu haben, das "objektiv" zu beurteilen, ist die bibel. und die äussert sich relativ deutlich in der hinsicht. überhaupt stellt man schnell mal fest wenn man sich damit befasst, dass die bibel vieles was in kirchen so üblich ist, aufs schärfste verurteilt. ein mensch kann beispielsweise keine sünden vergeben. beichte? hm.

aber naja, auch nur ein bemitleidenswerter mensch, so ein papst. wenn es den sündenpfuhl wider erwarten geben sollte, so werde ich sie dort wohl in versammelter runde antreffen. freu mich auf ein schwätzchen! mich würd ja interessieren, wie sie solcher argumentation auge in auge begegnen - vermutlich im talk to the hand stil.


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

ich will hier niemanden provozieren,jedoch halte ich genrell von der kirche nichts und verstehe auch nicht warum leute in die kirche gehen?immerhin hat sie viele leute töten lassen und die menschen früher ausgebeutet, ob das heute immernoch so ist ist die frage,zumindest nicht mehr so extrem....trotsdem


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

schaut leute, die kirche wurde fuer solche zwecke missbraucht weil?
Weil sie so verbreitet war.
Heute werden andere Ausreden dafuer genommen Krieg zu fuehren.
Die Kirch hat schon immer FRIEDEN gelehrt.

Bei Revolutionen starben SEHR viele Leute. Heisst das, Demokraten sind Moerder, und Demokratie ist schlecht?
Jedes Land hat in Kriegen Millionen bis Milliarden Menschen getoetet.
Heisst das Jeder Mensch hier ist Verabscheungswuerdig, weil er dieser Nation angehoert?
Ich lasse jetzt mal davon ab auf Deutsche einzugehen, denn das waere ein Schlag unter meinem Niveau


----------

